# Luke



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

I guess this is just a place holder. For some reason starting a journal seems like a ton of work ?!?! 

There's not much interesting about me. my diet is boring; I pre cook meals of chicken and veggies for each week. I don't DL 605 lbs like Mr. Monstar  . But that's about my goal 

I'm just finishing up an M1t cycle (ends Sunday). I'm holding tons of water; 181lbs right now.

Light leg work out today

Lunges
80 x 10 x 3

Wide leg press
290 x 12 x 1
340 x 12 x 2
380 x 12 x 2

Narrow leg press
290 x 12 x 1
340 x 12 x 2
380 x 12 x 2


Squats
135 x 12 x 2
115 x 10 x 1
105 x 8 x 1<----- is that sad?

*Calve raises 
180 x 12 x 2
230 x 10 x 2

Nautulus Crunchs
150 x 10 x 4


I do calve raises on a smith machine holding the bar at waist level. Otherwise I get huge broken capilaries on my traps (<---big sissy)

My leg days are light. I really just started working them more often recently.

 




*


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Post diet and routine.  Even if diet is the same, I am curious as to portion size, frequency of meals etc.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Post diet and routine.  Even if diet is the same, I am curious as to portion size, frequency of meals etc.




damn, p is laying into the guy.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn, p is laying into the guy.



I am just curious


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am just curious



me too....please post


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 7, 2004)

What's with the wide leg press, narrow leg press, you missed the toes pointing out then toes pointing in.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am just curious


I deserve it, i make fun of Premeir all the time 

well my week days always look the same.

6am
2 cups of oatmeal
1.5 shakes 

10am
2 chicken breasts
1 cup of mixed veggies
3g EFA
a multi
1g of Gingko

12:30pm
1 chicken breasts
1 cup of mixed veggies

*3:00pm
1.5 shakes
3g EFA
8oz pack of cashews (<---these get expen$ive )

7:00
2 chicken breasts
1 cup of mixed veggies

~or~

8oz sirloin
1 cup of mixed veggies

9:00
1 Shake



* my shakes are water and all the whey (23g). I don't drink milk, and try to stay away from as much sugar as possible. My weekends are still kind've a free for all. I can't seem to get any order into my diet there, because I never knwo what the hell i'm doing. 

*


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> What's with the wide leg press, narrow leg press, you missed the toes pointing out then toes pointing in.


If you stick around, (and I do too) you'll see that I like to hit everything from every angel. 

I'ma HUGE form freak. I even mark the ground where I stand on the nautulus (enginerd) I'll give you tons of material to make fun of me over, because I do some unconventional sh!t  

But it seems to work for me, because (although I"m still just a little guy) I've grown considerably over the past year.  

I really wanted to start a journal because I am considering doing some hyper adaptive cycling.  Has anybody read that OA book?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well at 181 lbs I wouldn't call you little. But I'm just messin with you.. You ever do leg extensions or curls ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

I am your father.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am your father.




   

good call!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am your father.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

awe c'mon man....it was funny.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea.... but I don't know if it was worth Three "" faces


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 7, 2004)

Damn I'm late! I wanted to be post 2, after you of course but there were 13 before me.  Well I'm glad to see you getting on the trend here and especially motivating to post in my journal too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Damn I'm late! I wanted to be post 2, after you of course but there were 13 before me


well 85% of them are my posts

I'm excited for back and bi's tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

One was cuz it was funny.  The other two were cuz I'm cute.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 7, 2004)

One question, this isn't a political thread disguising itself is it


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> One was cuz it was funny. The other two were cuz I'm cute.


If that were the case, it would've been more like 10 smilies


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 7, 2004)

Luke, 
Do you stick to an exact split.  If so can you list for me? Thanks


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Awww, how sweet


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

legs
back/bi
chest/tri
off
tri/traps
over and over

That's my current one towards my goal  of Larry Scott arms.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 7, 2004)

Shoulders?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Shoulders are very important son!  They are the caps to a good physique and essential to that ever-desired V! God I'm corny


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

not currently, my shoulders and my upper chest seem to grow alot easier than my arms. I occassionally sub the tri/trap day w/ delts.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Shoulders are very important son! They are the caps to a good physique and essential to that ever-desired V! God I'm corny


agreed, but i'm not ready to cap anything My arms are too small. My delts are significantly larger than my arms. I'd like to work towards getting that evened out. 

Besides, for some reason, no matter what I do.... my back and my delts always grow ?!? 



			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Shoulders are very important son!


lmao, I just caught the "son"


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree that it makes a huge difference. I can show you before and after pics of serious delt work. My arms are way smaller than my delts but it doesn't appear that way to my overall look. My shoulders help with a larger look more than anything else.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> One was cuz it was funny.  The other two were cuz I'm cute.



You should have used four 2 cause YOU are VERY funny and 2 cause you are VERY cute!!!      

LUKE I am your father!!! Did someone say that already????     I like the name Luke. 

Hey there   Good luck with your journal!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

TY Sapphy.  Yes, I already claimed him, scroll up


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Luke     I checked out your gallery - nice pics     Good Luck with achieving your goals


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

Luke ... I am your step father. Now take out the trash, wash my car, polish my shoes, vacume, do the dishes, shine my golf-clubs and          or I'll kick your ass ya little ectomorphic weenie liberal democrat sh!t.






































J/K mayn good ta see ya in print Luke. I am only a few weeks behind ya. I know you will kick ass here ...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 8, 2004)

I am going to refrain from Star Wars comments cause Star Wars is gay and you aren't  ... moving forward 

How's it going buddy? I was feeling extra super strong today. M1T starting to peak out. How are you feeling at this point? You will see what I mean after I post my chest work out.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> TY Sapphy. Yes, I already claimed him, scroll up


I guess that explains my low Test levels... too many female fathers 



			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was feeling extra super strong today. M1T starting to peak out.


Just wait until the 3rd week  My strength gains were better w/ MD than m1t though. But i'm not a girl, so who knows what's going to happen to you 

Thanks everybody for the kind, and weird, words. I'm starting to see why I should've started this sooner. 

My 3rd car broke down on my today on my way to work. Talk about being kicked while i'm down . Bad way to start out the day, but i'm looking forward to my back/bi's at 4:30



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Luke ... I am your step father. Now take out the trash, wash my car, polish my shoes, vacume, do the dishes, *shine my golf-clubs*


You WOULD play golf, you republican bastard


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)

Part of my business is auto repair.  PM the Doctor with the symptoms and I'll send you a prescription ...


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks BC, 

It's under control, just expensive!

NCGIRL21,

  Thanks


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 8, 2004)

lmao


Ez curl wide

70 x 8 x 1
50 x 12 x 1
70 x 8 x 1
50 x 12 x 1
Ez curl narrow

70 x 8 x 1
50 x 12 x 1
70 x 8 x 1
50 x 12 x 1
Seated Nat row superset with standing DB curls

200 x 10 x 4 with 30 x 10 x 4
Standing Nat row (rope) superset with standing DB hamer curls

200 x 10 x 4 with 25 x 10 x 4 <------ (crazy arm pump because of the m1t)
Standing vertical rows on the smith machine

75 x 8 x 4
Close grip chin ups super set with kneeling lat pull down (rope) on the NAT.

6 x 4 with 150 x 12 x 4
Then some decline crunches.


**Feelin' burned out**

Sunday I start PCT.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thanks BC,
> 
> It's under control, just expensive!
> 
> ...



have you thought of buying a Haynes or Chiltons manual and doing the repair yourself?  

Nice workout.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 8, 2004)

Premeir,

Nah, i have the factory workshop manuals. I do my own work. I just hate electrical problems... and right now i'm switching fuel controllers in the 951. I really dislike electrical problems


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 8, 2004)

Good wo Luke.  Here's a quick laugh for you... My sister jumped on me today piggy back and I was running around laughing cause I told her I can bench more than she weighs.  She's funny. When I flex in the mirror at home she sends me a text message to my cell from the other room, so I stop and go check my phone. It says... "Your biceps are not big enough"


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Pirate! (Oct 8, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> What's with the wide leg press, narrow leg press, you missed the toes pointing out then toes pointing in.


 Careful. I tore a tendon real bad doing wide stance leg press with toes pointed out.   It pulled my pelvis so hard it ripped my lower abs, too. Too much tension on my poor adductors. I don't think it will ever be the same, and I doubt I'll ever do leg presses after feeling and hearing my leg snap off my pelvis. Sorry to whore your thread, Luke. Lets see some better end-of-cycle pics.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 8, 2004)

Ouch pirate! 



			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> "Your biceps are not big enough"


lmao   what does she have to say about your butt?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 9, 2004)

Chest and tri's  10-9

Decline bench with one DB 
80 x 10 x 3 

Flat bench db's
70 x 8 x 2 

Flat bench
155 x 10 x 2 (pinkies on the line)
175 x 6 x 1
135 x 12 x 1

135 x 10 x 2 (index finger on the line)

Decline bench
155 x 8 x 4

Natulus single arm tri pull down superset with overhead tri DB extension
50 x 10 x 4 & 25 x 4 x 4

Natulus rope tricep ext.
110 x 10 x 4

Nat. Crunches
150 x 10 x 4

Decline bench crunches


LAST day of the cycle!  So, i'm gonna be pissier than usual for the next couple weeks


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 9, 2004)

What is your body weight at?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 9, 2004)

today, 181; but there's lotsa water right now.  i"ll probably drop to 174 in the next couple days.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 10, 2004)

Off day....  Does anybody else hate off days?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Off day....  Does anybody else hate off days?


 me. but i'm o/c like that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 10, 2004)

"Nowhere near perfect, YET"


LIAR!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 10, 2004)

Posting Post cycle pics


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have known luke for 2 years now... I was lifting and then he started... we have both been trying to gain and I have to give you props luke... you blew up over the past year. Nice work and keep it up. Maybe one day you'll be as strong as me, and maybe one day I'll be as trimmed as you.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 10, 2004)

HEY BIG ROB!  It's great to see you here on IM!  This is hands down the best forum.  You've gotta start a journal dude.  And we need to hang out when you get backin town.  Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm fixing cars right now, and won't be able to make it out to my gym  (65 minutes away). So i'll be doing delts/abs at home. I know it's not part of my split, but I like to mix it up  

I have a feeling this PCT is going to kill me.  I think the 4ad was the only thing keeping me alive.  It's starting to feel pretty rough

See everybody later


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Off day....  Does anybody else hate off days?


Only if I'm not working out.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm fixing cars right now, and won't be able to make it out to my gym  (65 minutes away). So i'll be doing delts/abs at home. I know it's not part of my split, but I like to mix it up
> 
> I have a feeling this PCT is going to kill me. I think the 4ad was the only thing keeping me alive. It's starting to feel pretty rough
> 
> See everybody later


 DUDE. You usually drive an HOUR to go to the gym? I thought I was dedicated, but that's just dedication at a whole other level.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

I just like to drive.  I"m practicing at 'breaking cars'

Getting good too!


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I just like to drive.  I"m practicing at 'breaking cars'
> 
> Getting good too!



Im better at breaking cars, even better at breaking motorcycles


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 11, 2004)

An hour from the gym!

Geez.

It would have to be a totally nude sexy womans only mud wrestling gym for me to drive that far!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Dave,  Beleive it or not... there aren't n/e girls there.  It's an engineering school rec. center!  lmao  

BIG ROB,  You know it man!  how about 150mph in the porsche w/ the doors open?


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Dave,  Beleive it or not... there aren't n/e girls there.  It's an engineering school rec. center!  lmao
> 
> BIG ROB,  You know it man!  how about 150mph in the porsche w/ the doors open?



Dude, that was quite fun... we gotta do it again lol.  Remember those chicks in the grand prix? That was a great weekend though... must do it again soon


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> An hour from the gym!
> 
> Geez.
> 
> It would have to be a totally nude sexy womans only mud wrestling gym for me to drive that far!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm gonna play with my schedule and do some heavy chest stuff today (heavy for me)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna play with my schedule and do some heavy chest stuff today (heavy for me)


 heavy chest... i'm gonna leave that one alone. Hahhahaahaha! Don't mind me. I'm saucy today (not to be confused with sauced, of course).


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

after reading Max's journal, I dont' beleive you


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> after reading Max's journal, I dont' beleive you


 I don't need alcohol to write bad poetry! I can do that perfectly while sober!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

That's TALENT!  pure talent


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's TALENT!  pure talent


 Maybe I'll write _you_ one, too. hahahah!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

i dunno, no fur on my ass


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Chest/Tri & abs*

*Chest/tri and Abs*

Over head Tricep ext.
25 x 6 x 3

Decline (45 deg.) bench w/ one DB 
85 x 10 x 3

Flat Bench
185 x 6 x 1
175 x 8 x 1
155 x 10 x 1
155 x 8 x 1
135 x 10 x 1

Decline bench
165 x 8 x 4

Flat bench DB
65 x 4 x 4 (negatives)

Nat. single arm Tricep pulldowns
50 x 8 x 4

Nat. double arm Tricep pulldowns (rope)
130 x 8 x 4

Nat. Crunches
150 x 10 x 4

Decline bench crunches (welcome back chicken)

*Summary-* I'm feeling SPENT. Completely exhuasted. I have a feeling it will pick up in the next day or two though. I had an incredible chest pump today, so I must have ate something right. I'm one of those guys that looks different pumped. 

I'm losing the water from my m1t cycle. I'm sittin' pretty at 177.5 lbs though. I'm feeling alot less bloated.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Just stopping by... hi!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

HI! Brit Chick.  You've got an amazing gallery


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i dunno, no fur on my ass


 I"ll have to ... um. never mind. I'll keep those kinds of comments to myself. I am suddenly "a lady". hahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks... posted some great pics of yourself I see!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I"ll have to ... um. never mind. I'll keep those kinds of comments to myself. I am suddenly "a lady". hahaha!


I like ladies


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

I drank 3 gal. of water today.  I'm usually closer to 2.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

1st meal- 2 cups of oatmeal and a shake
2nd meal- chicken breast and a 1/2 cup of veggies
3rd meal- 2 homemade bran muffins 
4th meal- 2 chicken breast 1/2 cup of veggies
5th meal- 2 slices of wheat 2 tbs of PB
6th meal- a shake

I guess I don't have Thoracic outlet syndrome. Thanks to DG for his reasearch in the general health forum.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay I suppose I'm overdue to post here. Good workouts and diet. How's Luke? I know we haven't talked but don't be a stranger  You are always my friend


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

I"m no stranger?  I posted in your journal twice today


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes I know. Thanks.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Back/Bi's and abs*

EZ bar curls wide
[80 x 7 into 50 x 10] x 3

EZ bar curls narrow
[80 x 7 into 50 x 10] x 3

Nat.  Seated rows superset with brachioradialus curls
200 x 12 x 3   &  30 x 8 x 3
         ^hold the 12th one for 2 seconds

Nat. Standing rows (rope) superset with DB curls
180 x 12 x 3  &  25 x 8 x 3   <------incredible pump here 
180 x 12 x 1 &  45 x 6 x 1  <----db hammer curl

Smith machine rows
105 x 12 x 3

BB shrugs
185 x 10 x 3

Nat. Crunches
150 x 12 x 3

Decline crunches

*nothing exciting.  Not much has changed.  I worked out in full work attire, kenneth cole shoes and all  .    I just could see myself driving home and back.  Can't beleive I forgot my stuff.  They tolerate me at this place though 

I'm still on the exhausted side.  (behind the car, tired is in front of it.)  This was day 4 of my PCT.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

Training is looking good Luke, what are you current goals and all that?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

I want a wife I can make happy everyday. Eventually a small family. I'd like to earn good money, have a couple houses around the world and maybe a vineyard in italy


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I want a wife I can make happy everyday. Eventually a small family. I'd like to earn good money, have a couple houses around the world and maybe a vineyard in italy


If i wasn't married already Oh, and thanks for the compliment on my hair:bounce: .


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

*I T Y S!*

 hahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahaha!


Yes you did 


Jeanie,

  No problemo.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Legs today*


a cup and a 1/2 of oatmeal. two shakes. 3g of fish oil
2 homemade bran muffins (man do those kick ass )
sessame chicken and noodles part one
Sessame chicken and noodles part two. 4g of fish oil.
3 chicken legs, 1 cup of brown rice
a shake
I'm feeling GREAT . Actually, I haven't felt this good in a long time.

Legs today.

Possibly some cardio (joggin') for the first time in 2 months


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Meal



Hmmm


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm


you BEAT me!   

Normally this is the part of the game show where you'd be introduced to your prize (a BRAND NEW CAR!).  

But i'm just a poor college student.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> a cup and a 1/2 of oatmeal.  two shakes.  3g of fish oil
> 2 homemade bran muffins (man do those kick ass )
> sessame chicken and noodles part one
> Sessame chicken and noodles part two.  4g of fish oil.
> ...


 
 Today is a leg day for me too...


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

it's like national leg day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Leg day *

I started w/ a .25 mile sprint

Lunges
50 x 6 x 2

Leg press wide
380 x 12 x 4

Leg press narrow
430 x 8 x 3

Leg curls
125 x 12 x 4

Leg extensions
175 x 12 x 4

Squats
135 x 10 x 3
155 x 10 x 2

Calve raises on the smith machine
230 x 12 x 2
280 x 12 x 1

Weighted crunches
170 x 8 x 4


I felt pretty good. I'm down to 176. My hormones must be getting balanced out . I'm still shakey with the squats. Maybe I should try them on the smith machine. I know I could go heavier, but i'm really concentrating on form, and exploding on the way up.(real easy to do with the weight i'm using.) They sure do leave me exhausted though.

Thanks for visiting


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I started w/ a .25 mile sprint
> 
> Lunges
> 50 x 6 x 2
> ...


 I had an excellent leg work out today, threw in an extra set and everything... but yours makes mine look like child's play  Good job!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

you're to kind


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> you're to kind


 hahhaha looks like i've got YOU fooled.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahhaha looks like i've got YOU fooled.


Don't ruin my fantasies


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW, does anybody else feel like total CRAP the day after a leg day?

Hopefully it's just the PCT, sunday will be one week down.  I"m irritable as hell.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WOW, does anybody else feel like total CRAP the day after a leg day?



You mean some people DON'T feel like crap the day after leg day


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 15, 2004)

I puke often on leg days


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

camaroguy72 said:
			
		

> I puke often on leg days



Well feeling 'green' is my indicator of whether it's been a good workout or not and whether I went heavy enough!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 15, 2004)

camaroguy72 said:
			
		

> I puke often on leg days


often as in multiple times?  I've ralphed once.  I drink 3L of water in that 65 minutes I spend in the gym though.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You mean some people DON'T feel like crap the day after leg day


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm at work on a SATURDAY! yuck. I just need to write a couple reports, then i'm off to do chest and tris. I'm gonna try thowing some extra weight on there too today 

I feel great today. I think the key to it for me is sleep.  I slept awesome last night   I'm pretty sure the bad part of my PCT is gone. I almost feel 110% again. Lets see if my muscle can represent that.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

Hope you have a good workout!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

THANKS BC

that's very nice of you


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

CHEST day

decline (45 deg) single DB press
75 x 10 x 3
85 x 8 x 1

Flat bench press
155 x 12 x 1
185 x 8 x 1
210 x 5 x 1 <-- started collapsing. wussie 
155 x 12 x 2

Decline bench press
155 x 8 x 4
185 x 8 x 1
135 x 12 x 1

Single arm Overhead tricep db ext
30 x 6 x 3

Nat. single arm Tricep ext.
50 x 10 x 4

Nat. double arm Tricep ext. (rope)
130 x 10 x 4

Flat DB bench 
65 x 6 x 2
75 x 4 x 2

Incline DB bench (15 degrees)
55x 8 x 2
70 x 6 x 1<---- bit off more than I could chew 
65 x 6 x 1

Weighted crunches
170 x 10 x 3 <------these really do it for me. 


*Now that i"m losing the water from my cycle, I can start to see the muscle I put on in my midsectoin. I'm likin' it. Maybe two more weeks and i'll almost be satisfied with my body fat.

*I feel pretty damn good. The weather sucks though. 

*I'm changing my split up to.. 1.)Chest/tri 2.) Back/bi 3.)legs 4.)Delts 5.)off

*Time to eat! 

*O ya!  I had an AWESOME chest pump 


Thanks for stoppin' by


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You mean some people DON'T feel like crap the day after leg day




   

Next day after legs=     

Hey there Luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Sapph ,  Girls sure do use alot of smilies


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *Now that i"m losing the water from my cycle, I can start to see the muscle I put on in my midsection. I'm likin' it. Maybe two more weeks and i'll almost be satisfied with my body fat.


  Yay! congrats!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yay! congrats!


I still need some diet lessons from you Ivonne    Will you be my teacher


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I still need some diet lessons from you Ivonne    Will you be my teacher


 Just diet? hahahahaha!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh man... Ivonne is cheatin on me ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Oh man... Ivonne is cheatin on me ?


 WHAT!!!?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Sapph ,  Girls sure do use alot of smilies


Yup we do!!       

Are you and Ivy an item???  I thought WE were.....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WHAT!!!?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


IVY!!    You floozy you!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup we do!!
> 
> Are you and Ivy an item???  I thought WE were.....


 See?! That's how rumors get started! Not that I'd complain about a rumor like that! 

 Let's give 'em something to talk about, Luke! hahahahahah!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

LUKE AND IVY sitting in a tree!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> LUKE AND IVY sitting in a tree!!!


 Poor tree.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Are you and Ivy an item


I can't think of anything that would make me happier 



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Poor tree.


eh,  trees turn into coffee tables eventually


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I can't think of anything that would make me happier


 I'll have my people call your people.



> eh,  trees turn into coffee tables eventually


 Good point.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 17, 2004)

Back and bi's

EZ curl wide
80 x 6 x 4 --> 50 x 12 x 4

EZ curl narrow
70 x 8 x 4 --> 50 x 12 x 4

weighted Close grip chin ups --> crossover DB curls
6 x 4 (35lbs ) --> 30 x 8 x 4

Seated row --> Hammer curl
200 x 12 x 4 --> 30 x 8 x 4

Bent row
95 x 12 x 4

Laying row (I love these  )
90 x 8 x 4
115 x 6 x 1

Weighted cruch negatives
200 x 8 x 4 (each rep held for 4 seconds)


*I felt tired 

Luke needs a vaca.






			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll have my people call your people.


I'll have my people give the phone to me


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Luke needs a vaca.


 If i were a smart ass I'd ask why you need a cow.

 Oh wait a minute. I AM a smart ass... hahahaha



> I'll have my people give the phone to me


 That WOULD speed up the process.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 17, 2004)

Ivonne ...smart ass?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ivonne ...smart ass?


 never.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 17, 2004)

Man, i'm beat.  What did I do all day


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

Yuck, leg day today.  I'm gonna try squatin' heavier than last time.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning Luke Have fun with your leg day


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks 

I usually have fun


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Luke     Today's my leg day too


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke     Today's my leg day too


 Leg day for everbody (me three!)


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

national Leg day again 

Mornin' Ivy and NCgirl21


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

1.) one cup of oatmeal, 2 shakes
2.)2 Bran Muffins _<----almost forget _ 
3.)2 cups of oatmeal, 5g of fish oil
4.) 2 chicken breasts, tomato veg wrap
5.) 12 oz of salmon, a cup of veggies 
6.)


I"ve completely lost my appetite today  Everybody in the office is sick. I"d say i'm getting sick but I consistently get nightmares before I get sick. I haven't had any yet.

It's always a gloomy day when you can't talk to the people you want to. But I'm outta here in less than an hour


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ...It's always a gloomy day when you can't talk to the people you want to....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi hotstuff!! 

Are you eating enough??  For a big strong handsome guy you don't eat too much and you are TIRED!!!    

Dont you want your strength to keep up with Ivy????


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Are you eating enough?? you don't eat too much and you are TIRED!!!


You know, you would think I wasn't... and I was tired ALL day until I got in the gym. (never fails) That happen to anybody else ?

Thank you for the outrageously exaggerated kind words though 

_"want your strength to keep up with Ivy???"_ 
- Is she squatting more than me already? Awww man  . 

Leg day.

Squat cage
135 x 12 x 1
185 x 10 x 1
205 x 8 x 2
205 x 7 x 1 <----just couldn't do it... I'll save that one for next time.

Leg Press wide.
380 x 10 x 1
410 x 8 x 3

Leg press narrow
410 x 8 x 4 

Calve raises on the smith machine
250 x 10 x 2 
300 x 8 x 2 <----holding for 2 seconds

Leg curl
125 x 8 x 4

Leg extension
150 x 10 x 4

* and then I ran outta there to pee. Drank 3.5L in the gym alone today. That's a PB* lmao.

I like doin the calve raises on the smith machine solely because I get to bend those dumb aerobic rectangles stairs . <---- pent up anger from work.

I did Squats before leg press today and it made a HUGE difference  I felt _"steadfast and resolved"_ 

I'm down to 172lbs Somebody get me a steak.

I'm feeling pretty good right now actually  Hi everybody


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You know, you would think I wasn't... and I was tired ALL day until I got in the gym. (never fails) That happen to anybody else ?


 That's what happened to me today. Felt blah all day but got to the gym and i was ON FIRE. Ready to go!



> Is she squatting more than me already? Awww man  .


 Not yet, but soon. Oh yes. Soon. hahahaha nah. Just 95lb.

 Happy to hear your workout was good and that you're in a brighter mood now!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm in an even brighter mood now


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm in an even brighter mood now


 :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning, sunshine


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

HEY!   G'morning


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm gonna blast my delts today.  I'm excited


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

Incline bb press (75 degrees)
135 x 8 x 1
155 x 8 x 3

Military Press (Smith machine)
90 x 8 x 4 

Cable Nat. lateral raises
20 x 12 x 5

DB lateral raises
30 x 8 x 4

Front raises
20 x 12 x 4

Leaning lateral raises (45 degrees)
20 x 8 x 4

Weighted cruches
180 x 8 x 4

Leg raises
6 x 4 (holding for 2 sex)


nothing special

I just found out I have to go to Kentucky for work for the next two days .  I guess I'll see you guys on page 12 when I get back  


But I sold one of my cars, I guess that's good news 

G"nite everybody


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 19, 2004)

what did you sell? Please tell me it wasnt the porsche


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

The Porsche goes next.


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll kill you... you know I can.  I am like 40 lbs away from benching you one handed


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 19, 2004)

You got some porsche pics?  C'mon give it up luke.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

> Leg raises
> 6 x 4 (holding for 2 sex)


 What was on YOUR mind? hahahhahhaa!

 Check your PMs.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What was on YOUR mind? hahahhahhaa!
> 
> Check your PMs.




what's on YOUR mind  

PM'd you back


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> what's on YOUR mind


 Don't EVEN... hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You got some porsche pics? C'mon give it up luke.


Hey BC!

1986' 944 turbo for sale.

~310rwhp @ 10psi

the cars' not perfect, but it's no a horrible example example either 
I really like the finish on my intake manny.  It's anodised.

-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/t6.JPG
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/t9.JPG
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/on%20the%20ground%202.JPG
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/headi.JPG
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/head1.jpg
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/heade.JPG
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/headon2.JPG
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/flowers%20005.jpg
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/b1.JPG
-http://members.rennlist.com/luke/autox8178.JPG


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Luke..I see we lurk in the same journals


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Luke     Looking Good!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Luke     Looking Good!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Luke     Looking Good!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Your record is stuck NC


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Your record is stuck NC


 Hahahhaahaha! But he IS lookin' good!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

OMG- I'm sooooo sorry!    

My computer was stuck and I just kept clicking!!! I'm going home!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

HAHA. Looks like there was a party in my journal 

Hi everyone


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke  Looking Good!


THANK YOU


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke  Looking Good!


THANK YOU


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> _Morning Luke
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANK YOU


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey BC!
> 
> 1986' 944 turbo for sale.
> 
> ...


 Unbelievable. My company's firewall just totally blocked me out of these links!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's the first two, I couldn't get the other to come up at work either!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Here's the first two, I couldn't get the other to come up at work either!!


 OH! That's ok. I was able to do it.  Thank you! The actual html link is messed up but if you copy and paste what is there, it comes up.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

You girls crack me up. 
You're not supposed to have any interest in looking at pics of cars anyway I thought


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 20, 2004)

Good to see the pcar is still around.  Cant forget that cruise from Lawrence tech to MSU in like 30 minutes lol... 140 with the doors open.... GREAT times.  Ready to party this weekend bro??


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You girls crack me up.
> You're not supposed to have any interest in looking at pics of cars anyway I thought


  Oh i just wanted to browse the directory for nekkid pics. But all i found were car pics. hahhahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh i just wanted to browse the directory for nekkid pics. But all i found were car pics. hahhahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 21, 2004)

I just got back in town.  Boy do my wings hurt.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!  

Hope your wings feel better soon!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Wings are lookin Fine!

Morning hottie!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning... :bounce:


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 22, 2004)

HAHHAA,  I like you girls!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 22, 2004)

I went over kill today and lifted twice.  BUt my buddy just got back in town and it's tradition.  I had to do it..... peer pressure.

Noon Chest and Tri
Decline bench One DB press
75 x 10 x 5

Flat bench
155 x 12 x 1
185 x 6 x 2
175 x 8 x 1
175 x 6 x 1
135 x 12 x 1

Decline bench
185 x 8 x 2
155 x 8 x 2

Incline bench with DB (15 deg.)
55 x 10 x 4

Decline Bench with DB (15 deg.)\
65 x 10 x 4

Cable Nat. Single arm tricep ext.
50 x 10 x 4

Cable Nat. Double arm tricep ext.
90 x 12 x 1
110 x 12 x 2
130 x 12 x 1

Hanging leg raises.
8 x 4 




6:00 Back and Bi's

Wide grip pull downs
110 x 12 x 4

Pull downs with the Vee
110 x 12 x 4

Bench row
75 x 12 x 5

Pull overs 
80 x 12 x 4

Close grip pull up -> ez bar curl
6  >  65x 8 x 4


That's it  


I need to get back to eatin' normal.  I seem to be in and out lately.  I weigh 172 today, even with my new hair cut !


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

yuck, add 96 oz. of Natty light to my diet.  First time in 8 months 

I think i'm done for good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> yuck, add 96 oz. of Natty light to my diet. First time in 8 months
> 
> I think i'm done for good.


WHAT?!! What happened to the oatmeal you found?!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

I had 2cups of it .  And a shake.  I carry powder around.... is that normal


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey BC!
> 
> 1986' 944 turbo for sale.
> 
> ...


I have been a busy boy these couple of days and I'm sorry bro but I just got around to your Turbo pics ... they don't work now


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2004)

Morning Luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

Mornin' Sapph 

BC,

They work if you cut and paste em'


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mornin' Sapph
> 
> BC,
> 
> They work if you cut and paste em'


Kool man thanks .... killer ride.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I had 2cups of it . And a shake. I carry powder around.... is that normal


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! It better be cause i do it too. THough the last two weeks I didn't do shakes, but normally yeah. And i have a tub of protein powder and a container with rolled oats at work, too. For "emergencies".


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

ME TOO!  

_"Great minds....."_


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

Weird day

Flat bench press
155 x 12 x 1
185 x 6 x 2
205 x 6 x 2

Flat bench flies
40 x 12 x 5

Delt, lateral raises
32 x 8 x 4

Front raises
32 x 8 x 4

V ups
25 x 4



Hi everybody 

I went grocery shoppin at Nino Salvaggio's today and picked up

Egg beaters (whites)
a green pepper
red pepper
bananas 
oranges
multi grain bread
20lbs of chicken breasts 
16 oz sirloins
and 4oz of garlic cloves 
The eggs are a big deal for me.  I haven't eaten eggs ever! actually.  Well my mom said I did when I was 2 but I spit them out I guess 

Tomorrow, I make an omlet.  Wish me luck.


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 23, 2004)

where'd u go bro? head home?? tried callin you a shitload


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

Went home.  lol I had enough partyi'n for a weekend 

Thanks for the invite though Big guy.  I had a load of fun.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> The eggs are a big deal for me. I haven't eaten eggs ever! actually. Well my mom said I did when I was 2 but I spit them out I guess
> 
> Tomorrow, I make an omlet.  Wish me luck.


 
 Sounds like me with my broccoli a few months ago. HUGE deal. Good luck! :hug:


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

A HUG! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2004)

You dont eat eggs?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> A HUG! WOOOHOOO!


 it's a start!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

It's a GREAT start 

Premeir,

  No eggs.....  is that really weird?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup 

I dont know, I guess its not too bad.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

*Happy Egg Day!*

Heya... want some eggs? hahhahahaha

 So how'd it go?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

HEY foxy lady!  They're GREAT!  I used a dash of pepper and a some cinnamon.  I love eggs now 

Leg day

db dead lift
140 x 10 x 3

Squat cage
155 x 12 x 1
185 x 10 x 2
225 x 7 x 1
205 x 8 x 2
155 x 15 x 1

Wide Leg press
380 x 12 x 1
430 x 12 x 2
480 x 12 x 2 <---PB 

Narrow Leg press
380 x 12 x 1
430 x 12 x 2
480 x 12 x 2 <---PB 

Leg Extension
175 x 12 x 5

Weighted crunches
180 x 12 x 4


Nothing spectacular.  Feelin' semi run down lately.  I think I need to drop a day off this split and add back the cardio I haven't been doing. 

Hi everybody! 
Any advice?


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 24, 2004)

ephedra


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

Or just coffee. I drink coffee. It keeps me pretty rabid all day. I know some people drink like Speed Stack, from ABB, but I think that's a bit much for someone my size. You might want to look into it though. It's pure "energy" drink. 5 cals per bottle.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

No ephedra for me Rob.

That stuff looks interesting Ivonne.  I might just go back to black coffee though


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 24, 2004)

do you have any clenbutryx left luke?  i'll take it if ya do


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sorry rob.... SOLD.

I do have 2 bottles of LIPO 6 i'll sell ya CHEAP.  It works better than liquid clenbutrx.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning Luke


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HEY foxy lady! They're GREAT! I used a dash of pepper and a some cinnamon. I love eggs now
> 
> Leg day
> 
> ...


I think we had this topic of convo a few times before. Since I ditched the jogging I have never felt that same pep.   People often get confused thinking cardio will drain you but for anyone who was a long distance runner you will feel sluggish for months after stopping


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

HI! Velvet!  

Hi lis!  Yea, I agree now.  I need to put a day back on.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

I _still_ have not done any cardio     At this rate I will have to walk through all door ways sideways


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

lmao.... well g'luck w/ that Lis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

_(10-11-04)*arms*_- 15 5/8" , 178 lbs ~?12.5%bf?
_(09-05-05)_*goal-* 17" , 185 lbs ~ 11%bf
(Long term)*goal- *17.75", 195 lbs ~ 7%bf
(Really long term)- Larry Scott

mmm thats odd...  Sounds like my goals   JK


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

You should start a journal and let us know about your progress towards those goals then!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

No journal for me  for now. I'll just hang around and invade yours


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> _(10-11-04)*arms*_- 15 5/8" , 178 lbs ~?12.5%bf?
> _(09-05-05)_*goal-* 17" , 185 lbs ~ 11%bf
> (Long term)*goal- *17.75", 195 lbs ~ 7%bf
> (Really long term)- Larry Scott
> ...


As long as you know Larry Scott is a man...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah I saw that after I pasted and copied but decided to leave it all for "ha has" since I just knew you would love that


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

well I guess a goal is a goal 
wish you luck.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Well I haven't stopped growing so we will see where I end up. But since I put weight back I recovered my lost tatas.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

Funny how guys wanna lose them and girls wanna get them.  I personally am not a 'boob man'.   

I'm more about the girls that can make me laugh just by smiling, or text me in the morning to wish me a happy 'egg day'.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Funny how guys wanna lose them and girls wanna get them. I personally am not a 'boob man'.
> 
> I'm more about the girls that can make me laugh just by smiling, or text me in the morning to wish me a happy 'egg day'.


That was warm and fuzzy all over but it was MTNTK


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm allowed, it's my journal


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

I was thinking Hallmark Card  How did we go from bb to Happy Egg Days


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

meal 1 1 cup of oatmeal <----need to start wakin' sooner
meal 2 2 bran muffins 5g of fish oil
meal 3 5oz sirloin, small salad, no dressing
meal 4 a shake and ANOTHER bran muffin (can't help it...they're so good)
meal 5 10oz of salmon, a bake potatoe (brown)
meal 6 two shakes


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was thinking Hallmark Card  How did we go from bb to Happy Egg Days


i've just been in Hallmark moods lately.  Do you have a problem with that little lady?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i've just been in Hallmark moods lately. Do you have a problem with that little lady?


Should I be responding to this post  I weigh almost as much as you


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yea but you've got a HUGE head and I dont' have any tata's


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea but you've got a HUGE head and I dont' have any tata's


You have not tatas but you also have get-away-sticks to stand on... ahhh fuck it all balances out


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

6 Mile jog..I needed it more than I thought I did. Man that was rough. Took me 59 minutes, my PB is just under 40 minutes. I forgot how much I love joggin'. I need to start that at least once a week again. Maybe, just maybe it'll help me lose the rest of this fat that bothers the crap out of me. 

So I'm gonna try

back/bi's
chest tri's
cardio
off
legs
cardio
off
from today on, i want to eat less fat too, and see what that does for me. I've been eating about 7g of fish oil a day. I'm gonna cut that in 1/2 and try to stop getting it else where too, except for 2 5oz sirloins a week.

Put up a new pic too 

​


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

I wouldnt cut back on the fish oil.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

Dont think 4g would be sufficient?  I've read that only 500mg is neccessary, but people reccomend as much as 12 g/day wtf?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=365159&postcount=1

I take 10g a day.  But I also take "super" fish caps.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

1 2 egg whites 3 peices of multi grain toast
2 a shake, 5g efa, a banana
3 two chicken breasts and a cup of veggies
4 2 shakes, bran muffin
5 5oz sirloin and a cup of green beans
6 a shake and 1tsp of PB, and 28 cheez its<-----heaven


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning!  So whatcha gonna do about the EFA?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm takin' Big P home dog's advice.

meal two is gonna be a shake, a banana and 5g efa.
Then I'll have another 5 with meal 6.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm takin' Big P home dog's advice.
> 
> meal two is gonna be a shake, a banana and 5g efa.
> Then I'll have another 5 with meal 6.


 hahahhhhahaa "Big P Home Dog"


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=365159&postcount=1
> 
> I take 10g a day.  But I also take "super" fish caps.



I take 10 a day too!

Good morning Luke      Wassup for the day?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Vel! 

um, workin' til' around 4:30, 5:00-6:00 doin back and bi's then i'm headin home to finish registering for classes in chicago.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hi Vel!
> 
> um, workin' til' around 4:30, 5:00-6:00 doin back and bi's then i'm headin home to finish registering for classes in chicago.


 Sweet home, chicago! 

 Man i love that place. Good luck  Are you all transferred and everything already? Just have to register?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hi Vel!
> 
> um, workin' til' around 4:30, 5:00-6:00 doin back and bi's then i'm headin home to finish registering for classes in chicago.



Nice!  What classes are you going to take?  I went to Chicago once..cool city...and I LOVED BLoomingdales


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning Cutie


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ivonne, 

almost  just loan crap to deal with, and FAFSA which sucks because my parents make too much for me to be awarded any money.... even though they don't help my financially at all! I wouldn't have it any other way though.



Hey Vel,

Bio-mechanical engineering and some kinesiology classes. :0




NCGIRL!, 

Hey! how are ya? only _'one'_ g'mornin' today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

My POS computer is actually working right today    so I don't look like a crazed stalker    How's your day going??


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

My day's been GREAT!    lookin' forward to gettin' home and sleeping though


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

Here it's 1o'clock  and i'm hungry.  Meal 3 just doens't do it for me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Luke.. are you cutting? How many calories are you taking in a day right now? Your whole days worth of food looks like what I eat before 1 pm  Just curious


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

Back and Bi's in two and a 1/2 hr's.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

Wide EZ Curls
[70 x 8 > 50 x 12] x 2

Narrow EZ Curls
[70 x 8 > 50 x 12] x 2

Cable rows > alternating DB curls
[200 x 10 > 25 x 8] x 4

Cable Pull down > hammer curl
[150 x 10 > 25 x 8] x 3
[160 x 10 > 25 x 8] x 1

standing row (with rope)
180lbs x 10 (held for 2 seconds)
170 x 10 x 4

Narrow Laying row
90 x 6 x 3
100 x 5 x 1

Wide Laying row
90 x 5 x 2
80 x 5 x 2

Hanging knee raises
12 x 3


Felt ok :0     Nothing spectacular.  GREAT pump.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

at the risk of sounding like a moron, wtf is a laying row?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

There's a machine the you lay on with your legs extended, your chest flat, and a lever that you raise vertically while your 'laying'.

Idunno what the formal name is


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

1 2 egg whites 3 peices of multi grain toast
2 a shake, 5g efa, a banana
3 two chicken breasts and a cup of veggies
4 2 shakes, bran muffin
5 5oz sirloin and a cup of green beans
6 a shake 5g efa... and 1tsp of PB, and 28 cheez its<-----heaven


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

What are cheez its?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What are cheez its?


 Yummy little cheese crackers.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have to Thank Ivonne for introducing me to www.fitday.com tonite   What a GREAT tool.  

*source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 2935  Fat:83 749 26%  Sat:20 177 6%  Poly:16 147 5%  Mono:14 124 4%Carbs:275 964 34%  Fiber:34 0 0%Protein:280 1120 40%Alcohol:0 0 0%

That was today.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Cheez it's?    

Good morning sweetie!  Nice w/o


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cheez it's?


 Hate to say ITYS.   again.

 Baby, you're gonna have to give 'em up eventually.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Baby, you're gonna have to give 'em up eventually.


  


G'morning Vel and Ivonne


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning Vel and Ivonne



ha ha, ya, like I"m one to talk...you should have seen the big brown mass of heaven I ate last night   Wait...that doesn't sound too good does it?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Morning Luke   

Have you tried the white cheddar cheez it's- their better than the original   - not that I'm incouraging you to eat them or anything


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke
> 
> Have you tried the white cheddar cheez it's- their better than the original   - not that I'm incouraging you to eat them or anything



  NC!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, ya, like I"m one to talk...you should have seen the big brown mass of heaven I ate last night Wait...that doesn't sound too good does it?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke
> 
> Have you tried the white cheddar cheez it's- their better than the original  - not that I'm incouraging you to eat them or anything


and the parmessian ones, and the pizza ones, and the "BIG" cheez its. yea. Thanks alot NC 








O, and g'morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> and the parmessian ones, and the pizza ones, and the "BIG" cheez its.  yea.  Thanks alot NC




Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm- I forgot about the parmesesan ones!! They are the best!! Ever hand those ranch flavored pretzels?? They have ranch, jalapeno, cheddar cheese, etc. ??


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Dont' care for ranch.... mayo


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> and the parmessian ones, and the pizza ones, and the "BIG" cheez its. yea. Thanks alot NC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like you are in need an intervention.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

I've got a work out partner today.... something different 


Food....
m1:4 egg whites, 2 pcs of sour dough toast
m2:1.5 shakes, bran muffin, banana, 5g efa
m3:3 chicken breasts, 1/2 cup of rice
m4:1.5 shakes, bran muffin <------need to eat more on this one
m5:5oz sirloin, 1 cup of snap peas (sautee'd in sesame oil and cinnamon) 1.5oz of cashews
m6: not sure yet... maybe a banana and a chicken breast


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've got a work out partner today.... something different
> 
> 
> Food....
> ...


 sour dough? why?

 rice? what kind?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

brown rice, long grain cooked.
Sour dough<---given to me by a neighbor


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> brown rice, long grain cooked.
> Sour dough<---given to me by a neighbor


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

smile of approval?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> smile of approval?


 Nah, i just felt bad that I was harassing you about your food.  First the cheez-its and now the sour dough. hahahaha!  Sorry!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Dont' stop!   That's why I post it


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Chest and Tri

Flat bench narrow
135 x 12 x 2
155 x 6 x 1
165 x 6 x 1
155 x 7 x 1

Flat bench Wide
135 x 12 x 2
155 x 6 x 1
165 x 6 x 1
155 x 7 x 1

Decline bench Narrow
155 x 8 x 2

Decline bench wide
155 x 8 x 2
135 x 8 x 1

Incline DB Bench (15 deg)
45's x 8 x 3

Decline DB Bench (15 deg)
55's x 8 x 4

Kneeling tricep cable extension (rope)
110 x 10 x 4

Single arm cable tri ext.
50 x 8 x 1
40 x 10 x 3

Weighted crunches
160 x 12 x 4

Hanging leg raises
15 x 1<---exhausted

Felt tired. I need to eat more before I work out... SO I cooked up a more substantial meal for tomorrow. I'll see if that helps.



No work out partner after all 


Food....
m1:4 egg whites, 2 pcs of sour dough toast
m2:1.5 shakes, bran muffin, banana, 5g efa
m3:3 chicken breasts, 1/2 cup of rice
m4:1.5 shakes, bran muffin <------need to eat more on this one
m5:5oz sirloin, 1 cup of snap peas (sautee'd in sesame oil and cinnamon) 1.5oz of cashews
m6: A chicken breast and 1.5 tsp of Jif


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

*sourcegrams cals%totalTotal: 2830 Fat:100 903 32% Sat:23 205 7% Poly:22 198 7% Mono:32 292 10%*
*Carbs:209 737 26% Fiber:24 0 0%*
*Protein:290 1159 41%*
*Alcohol:0 0 0%*


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

m1. 5 egg whites, 2 pcs of sourdough, 9 cashews
m2. 1 shake, 18 cashews and a banana that I sqaushed on my way to work


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> m1. 5 egg whites, 2 pcs of sourdough, 9 cashews
> m2. 1 shake, 18 cashews and a banana that I sqaushed on my way to work


9 cashews  Good morning


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Good morning sweet thang! 

ONly 9 cashews?  I don't eat em, cause I couldn't stop at nine..they are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too yummy. What happened to your w/o partner?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning Luke!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> 9 cashews Good morning


1/2 a serving


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning sweet thang!
> 
> ONly 9 cashews? I don't eat em, cause I couldn't stop at nine..they are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too yummy. What happened to your w/o partner?


Yea, I love cashews   We have similar tastes  .  

I didn't make it to the rec center in time to use my partner.  

such is life


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke!!!


Mornin' NC


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, I love cashews   We have similar tastes  .
> 
> I didn't make it to the rec center in time to use my partner.
> 
> such is life


'*Use* your partner'      I'm disgusted!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning sweet thang!
> 
> ONly 9 cashews? I don't eat em, cause I couldn't stop at nine..they are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too yummy. What happened to your w/o partner?


 Hahahahaha peanuts and hazelnuts are my nuts of choice.. um that didn't sound right. hahahahahaha! Anyway... 

 Good morning darlin'!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> '*Use* your partner'  I'm disgusted!


Gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha peanuts and hazelnuts are my nuts of choice.. um that didn't sound right. hahahahahaha! Anyway...
> 
> Good morning darlin'!









I'ma peanut guy too, but cashews seem to fill me better.


ACTUALLY, my alltime favorite was Dairy Queen's _"peanut buster parfeit"  _
_was vanilla ice cream, chocolate fudge syrup peanuts and some whip cream._

_But i'd settle for some well placed whip cream and choc. syrup._


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> '*Use* your partner'      I'm disgusted!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Had to eat out. 

BUT, got a 2 chicken breasts, 1.5 cups of broccoli and a cup of noodles.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Had to eat out.
> 
> BUT, got a 2 chicken breasts, 1.5 cups of broccoli and a cup of noodles.


  good job!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Ya!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

hahaha  You girls are great


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hahaha  You girls are great


 Looks like we've got _someone_ fooled, eh Vel?  hahahaha


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Delts, traps

lateral raises
25 x 10 x 3
20 x 10 x 2

Front raises
20 x 12 x 5

Laying raises 
15 x 8 x 2
10 x 10 x 2

Incline bench (75 deg)
135 x 12 x 1
155 x 10 x 2
185 x 8 x 1
155 x 12 x 1

Military with db
35 x 12 x 3
40 x 8 x 2

Shrugs with the BB
185 x 12 x 2
205 x 8 x 2

called it quits after that.

Drank 3L of water in the rec center alone today :0


Feel great 


O yea, I worked out in my work Khaki's and got 'yelled' at by one of the rec center workers.  Why are people who work in rec centers always eating and ovreweight?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _But i'd settle for some well placed whip cream and choc. syrup._


       
Me too!!

Hi Luke!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _But i'd settle for some well placed whip cream and choc. syrup._


 HOW THE HELL DID I MISS THIS COMMENT!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Delts, traps
> 
> lateral raises
> 25 x 10 x 3
> ...



Cause it's just a rec centre..not a hard-core gym lol

GOod morning Cutie...ready for Halloween?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cause it's just a rec centre..not a hard-core gym lol
> 
> GOod morning Cutie...ready for Halloween?


  hahahah i think the boy's out of town today. 

 Yet another journal we can whore up!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _But i'd settle for some well placed whip cream and choc. syrup._




I'm sure you could find plenty of girls to help you arrange that!!   

Good Morning!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

*HALLOWEEN! *almost**

Hi Vel!  Yea, i'm ready and EXCITED.  It wont even snow this year!   I'll be passing out bags of potatoe chips if anybody wants to stop by LMAO 

NC, 

  thanks  


Ivonne!,

  Yeap!  I'm looking for a nice apartment in Chicago right now, with wood floors, a fireplace and possibly a sunroom   .


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cause it's just a rec centre..not a hard-core gym lol
> 
> GOod morning Cutie...ready for Halloween?


It's 3x better than any powerhouse I've been in.  It's a TERRIFIC place actually.  Technically, it's called the 'field house'


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ivonne!,
> 
> Yeap!  I'm looking for a nice apartment in Chicago right now, with wood floors, a fireplace and possibly a sunroom   .


 Any luck yet?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Any luck yet?


YES!  I decided i'd rather take the 'el' and live in a kick ass building than live in the ghetto by school.  I found an AMAZING place in the price range.  Just wait until you see it


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hi Vel!  Yea, i'm ready and EXCITED.  It wont even snow this year!   I'll be passing out bags of potatoe chips if anybody wants to stop by LMAO
> 
> NC,
> 
> ...




Sounds NICE!!!   I love fireplaces!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

G'morning everybody.  Feels good to be back home... kind've


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Luke!!     Did you have a good weekend??


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey you... good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Mornin Lukey

The apartments sounds devine..don't forget to invite us all to the house warming..i'll bring ya some pretty white doilies   

Any chips left over?  And what did you do with them?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke!!  Did you have a good weekend??


Had a GREAT weekend! I love chicago. I'm so excited  HOw was your's?




			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey you... good morning!


 g'mornin' baby 



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Mornin Lukey
> 
> The apartments sounds devine..don't forget to invite us all to the house warming..i'll bring ya some pretty white doilies
> 
> Any chips left over? And what did you do with them?


No chips left :0  I didn't eat any.  I ate enough pizza on friday that i didn't really crave chips    GOtta have that chicago style pizza.  YOu know how it is 

"lukey"  O man, knew that would happen


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Had a GREAT weekend! I love chicago. I'm so excited  HOw was your's?
> 
> 
> g'mornin' baby
> ...



Chicago?  Ohhhhhhh, what fun! Did you stop by Bloomingdales and pick me up something pretty?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Chicago? Ohhhhhhh, what fun! Did you stop by Bloomingdales and pick me up something pretty?


Sure !   gimme some money


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

OK, finally finished car crap.  Workin' out @ home 0  lmao


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

*back and bi's*

ok!

narrow BB curl -> brachioradialus db curls
[70 x 8 -> 30 x 10] x 4

wide BB curl -> brachioradialus db curls
[70 x 8 -> 30 x 7] x 3

Standing row -> DB curls
[70 x 10 -> 30 x 10] x 5

SLDL -> hammer curls 
[150 x 10 -> 30 x 8] x 4

21's
70 x 21 x 3 <---AWESOME pump 

V-ups
15 x 3

And that's it  I think I needed that weekend off. I fee alittle better  doin chest and tris at home tomorrow, as best as posible....so I can make it to the poll's (gotta vote, you know how it is)

My diet slacked over the weekend, it wasn't anything in excess though. If anything, I went caloically defficient.

I joined the IM challenge... So i'm gonna have to stiffen up just about everything; just so I know I gave it my best shot. 'Anybodymake any reccomendations on how I should prioritize?
O! and I eat raw cod today  It looked cooked Still took me 3 bites to figure it out 

YEap, i'm a total genius 

Thanks for stoppin by.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O! and I eat raw cod today  I looked cooked Still took me 3 bites to figure it out
> 
> YEap, i'm a total genius


 wtf? how'd that happen?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was too hungry to be patient


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, fish is bad enuff..but raw?   

Good morning Lukey


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey you... good morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Cutie!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

G'morning everybody  hell ya it is :0

m1. 2 cups of oats a shake
m2. a chicken breast, chicken thigh and a cup of brown rice
m3. 2 chicken breasts 1/2 cup of broccoli


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Luke. So are you going to start a new journal for the contest?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke. So are you going to start a new journal for the contest?


Nah, this one's still a baby.  

I Don't foresee too much change n/e way, i'm still growin' like this. I might start one if I decide to do some hard core cutting. Just because I"ll need the added moral support

Thanks for stoppin' by dude.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

No problem, but now I'm going to need to read through 11 pages of Velvet, GG and NCGirl flirting with you, LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No problem, but now I'm going to need to read through 11 pages of Velvet, GG and NCGirl flirting with you, LOL


  I am offended that you would call our compliments FLIRTING. hahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No problem, but now I'm going to need to read through 11 pages of Velvet, GG and NCGirl flirting with you, LOL


 
 !

Don't tell my fiancee


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> !
> 
> Don't tell my fiancee


 What a comedian hahahaha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I am offended that you would call our compliments FLIRTING. hahahahaha!


I wouldn't know what to call it. It never happens to me


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

Only happens to me with beautiful women 1400 miles away


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What a comedian hahahaha!


I didn't tell n/e jokes?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey there Hot stuff!!
 
Are you really engaged??


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Hot stuff!!
> 
> Are you really engaged??


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning everybody  hell ya it is :0
> 
> m1. 2 cups of oats a shake
> m2. a chicken breast, chicken thigh and a cup of brown rice
> m3. 2 chicken breasts 1/2 cup of broccoli


 DUDE a half a cup of broccoli? that's like three pieces! hahaha! Come on. You can do better than that!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

I can do better   I know.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>


NO LAUGHING! 

Maybe not technically engaged, but I deffinately know who I wanna spend the rest of my life with


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO LAUGHING!


   

 I can't help myself.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO LAUGHING!
> 
> Maybe not technically engaged, but I deffinately know who I wanna spend the rest of my life with


Well Luke, my boy, I for one am very that you have found the one, because once you know...well, you just know right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ...Maybe not technically engaged, but I deffinately know who I wanna spend the rest of my life with


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well Luke, my boy, I for one am very that you have found the one, because once you know...well, you just know right?


 
yea

I know I know


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Nuthing but chicks in this thread ol Luke ol boy.

Gonna make u soft for the competition. Thats ok though...not like your gonna beat me anyway


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Nuthing but chicks in this thread ol Luke ol boy.
> 
> Gonna make u soft for the competition. Thats ok though...not like your gonna beat me anyway


 Man you're crackin' me up. You ahve just visited EVERYONE'S journals to trash talk! hahahahahah! Except mine.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Only cuz its kinda pointless to ish-talk the females, because were not competing directly with them.


But if you insist.......


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm getting man-boobs just posting in here!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I'm getting man-boobs just posting in here!


 And they're probably nicer and bigger than mine


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Nuthing but chicks in this thread ol Luke ol boy.
> 
> Gonna make u soft for the competition. Thats ok though...not like your gonna beat me anyway


you better watch your back buddy 

hehe


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> And they're probably nicer and bigger than mine



Probably.


 

Jk buddy


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

My back is so damn wide, I can barely get in the bathroom.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

that y you're so full of shit?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

voted, about to do tris' delts and abs at home


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

m1. 2 cups of oats a shake
m2. a chicken breast, chicken thigh and a cup of brown rice
m3. 2 chicken breasts 1/2 cup of broccoli
m4. 2 chicken breasts 1/2 cup of broccoli
m5. 3 cups of vegitable spaghetti 1/2 cup of tomatoe sauce and 3oz of ground beef
m6. 2 shakes 4 eggs


*source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 3364 
Fat:85 762 23% Sat:22 201 6% Poly:17 151 5% Mono:35 315 10%
Carbs:334 1241 38% Fiber:23 0 0%
Protein:322 1290 39%Alcohol:0 0 0%

  that's more than 2g protein / lb of LBM


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I'm getting man-boobs just posting in here!


I think your just noticing them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> m1. 2 cups of oats a shake
> m2. a chicken breast, chicken thigh and a cup of brown rice
> m3. 2 chicken breasts 1/2 cup of broccoli
> m4. 2 chicken breasts 1/2 cup of broccoli
> ...


Did you work out this day or not? If so, where in the meals?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think your just noticing them.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Did you work out this day or not? If so, where in the meals?


Nope. I'm fightin' off a cold. I need to buy a coat 


I generally work out after m.4. Except on weekends, then it's just before m.3 

I need to up the carbs. I guess i'm supposed to be eating in the 3400cal/day region, and closer to 350g of carbs.

Calories of *Protein*1384.8(346.2g)   *Carbos'*1384.8(346.2g)   *FAT*692.4(76.9g)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

Delts tris and traps at home today 


m1. 2 cups of banana nut crunch, 1 cup of skim, 1.5 shakes, 
m2. Cheese/pb crackers (in a pinch  ) 1oz of peanuts 5g efa
m3. 10 oz of chicken breast, 1/2 cup of brown rice
m4. 8oz of spaghetti, 2tsp of meat sauce, 2oz of ground beef 
m5. 3 chicken thighs, 2 cups of broccoli
m5. a shake



Banana Nut Crunch Cereal (Post)2 cup 
Milk, evaporated, skim, diluted1 cup 
Peanuts, NFS1 oz, shelled A
Austin cheese crackers with Peanut Butter1 cup
Protein supplement, powdered4 packet 
Fish oil, salmon1 10g 
Spaghetti, dry, enriched8 oz 
Rice, brown, long-grain, cooked 0.5 cup 
Chicken, breast, with or without bone, broiled, skin not eaten10 oz, boneless, cooked 
Chicken, thigh, with or without bone, broiled, skin not eaten3 large thigh 
Broccoli, flower clusters, 2 cup, flowerets 
Spaghetti sauce 1/4 cup
Lean Ground beef 3 oz.

*Sourcegrams cals%totalTotal: 3478 *
*Fat:104 935 27% Sat:22 199 6% Poly:27 239 7% Mono:34 309 9%Carbs:331 1244 36% Fiber:20 0 0%*
*Protein:310 1242 36%Alcohol:0 0 0%*



That's what I"ve got worked out for the day. For some reason I'm really against eating more than 500cals in 3hr's 

too much fat 

I'm going for 8-8.5 hr's of sleep a night now, so I'll be spending more time w/o at home instead of the rec center by my work. I'll still be doin legs, chest, and every other back day at the rec center though.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

I refuse to start a competetion journal


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm going for 8-8.5 hr's of sleep a night now...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm fightin' off a cold. I need to buy a coat
> 
> 
> I generally work out after m.4. Except on weekends, then it's just before m.3
> ...


Gotcha! Hope you feel better. Are you tired of chicken yet, LOL ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>


yea right?  huh lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Gotcha! Hope you feel better. Are you tired of chicken yet, LOL ?


for some reason... no  
I keep switchin between ground breast, breast, thighs... and I still seem to be ok w/ it 

But when I was growin' up, it was SPAGHETTI everyday.  That's all my dad knew how to make


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Spaghetti, MMMmmmm.... It didn't take long for me to get sick of chicken. I can stomach turkey, but not chicken.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Spaghetti, MMMmmmm.... It didn't take long for me to get sick of chicken. I can stomach turkey, but not chicken.


occassionally, they're just too dry for me to get down    maybe that means i'm tired of em' lmao


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> occassionally, they're just too dry for me to get down    maybe that means i'm tired of em' lmao


That's when I drench them with mayo and drink a few beers. Then replace the chicken with pizza a chips


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

LMAO!  

luckily I HATE mayo, and have expensive taste in beers (i'ma guiness guy).

I had some GREAT chicago style pizza in chicago last weekend though.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke ... talk to me about cinnimon eggs?  chicken?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey NT!  thanks for stoppin' by 

I use a touch of cinnamon on ALOT of things... green beans, chicken, eggs.

It helps me since I don't have sugar around.  In my head I somehow equate cinnamon tastes w/ sugar 

Cinnamon on eggs....  reminds me of french toast .  It adds a nice light flavor to green beans, and chicken.

Some restraunts acually put cinnamon on their steaks   Texas road house is one of them I beleive 

I'm weird.  I know


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll give the eggs a go tomorrow ... is that the only spice you use on them?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

ahhh, sometimes a touch of cracked pepper.

Make sure you stop back and let me know what ya think NT


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

I will update you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

At home POS workout (do what I can)
delts tri's traps and abs

BB shrug 
150lbs x 10 (held for 2 second) x 4

DB shrug
50's x 10 x 3

lateral raises
30's x 10 x 4

Front raises
25 x 10 x 4

Bent raises
35 x 8 x 4

over head tri ext.
25 x 10 x 4

military press (no bench    kind hurt my back )
115 x 6 x 2

incline DB press (90 degree... no bench  )
35 x 8 x 4

v-ups
15 x 2

4minutes of crunches



I'm gonna have to hit the rec.  This @ home crap don't cut it.  I need a bench, but i'm currently broke.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> At home POS workout (do what I can)
> delts tri's traps and abs
> 
> BB shrug
> ...



Looks good Luke.   
I hate working out at home, don't have enough equipment and find it hard to get motivated.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you not a member of a gym?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Are you not a member of a gym?


My gym is about an hour and a 1/2 away from home. The last couple of days, i"ve had so much crap to do that I come home after work (gym is by work)

The motivation isn't too much of a problem.  I've got a great stereo...... but all I have is a set of power bloks' and an olympic bar w/ about 150lbs worth of small plates.  lmao


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My gym is about an hour and a 1/2 away from home.  The last couple of days, i"ve had so much crap to do that I come home after work (gym is by work)



Yikes that's a long way away!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

So how are you doing incline presses w/o a bench?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

sittin upright and leaning into a stool  

what a joke.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Good morning Luke   Workouts are looking good!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for stoppin' by Jeanie   how are ya


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> sittin upright and leaning into a stool
> 
> what a joke.


 Necessity is the mother of invention.

 When I used to work out at home, I had a step (like for step aerobics) and I used the risers and phone books to make inclines for dumbell presses and decline crunches, etc. Used my coffee table for tricep dips. Tied the resistance bands to a door knob to do a variety of exercises traditionally done with cables.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

LMAO clever girl


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> LMAO clever girl


 Yeah... necessity, desperation, and lack of funds for a gym membership can make a girl get very creative!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

Coffee tables can be used for all kindsa things.  

I like coffee tables.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Coffee tables can be used for all kindsa things.
> 
> I like coffee tables.


  hahahahhahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Coffee tables can be used for all kindsa things.
> 
> I like coffee tables.




But kitchen tables are better   

Good Morning Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> But kitchen tables are better
> 
> Good Morning Luke


Neither compares to a nice tinted phone booth 


 NC!   how are ya?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

My meals are gonna look alot like yesterday. I need to cook some stuff up for the rest of the week tonite....  I hate cooking when i'm hungry :0......... you know what? I hate cooking _alone_

m1. 2 cups of banana nut crunch, 1 cup of skim, 
m2. 10g efa, a banana, 2 shakes
m3. 10 oz of chicken breast, 1.5 cups of brown rice
m4. 8oz of spaghetti, 2tsp of meat sauce, 4oz of ground beef 
m5. No idea  
m5. a shake


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> sittin upright and leaning into a stool
> 
> what a joke.


Damn man. That's motivation!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn man. That's motivation!


Thanks rock. I"ve been feeling incredibly UN-motivated lately. I need to stop workin' out at home and hit the gym HARD.

I'm gonna blast my legs today. I owe it to myself   I'm bringing my music to help me get in the mood. "_if ya dooon givva fuq, put yer middle finga up_"


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thanks rock. I"ve been feeling incredibly UN-motivated lately. I need to stop workin' out at home and hit the gym HARD.
> 
> I'm gonna blast my legs today. I owe it to myself   I'm bringing my music to help me get in the mood. "_if ya dooon givva fuq, put yer middle finga up_"


I find the gym helps out a lot! I couldn't work out at home when I had the equipment. You shoud feel good that your motivated enough to do that crap!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks man.  That makes me feel better, cuz I was seriously feelin' kinda down about the situation.  I dont' really feel like myself when I haven't had a good work out.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Hope you have a good leg workout Luke.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke ... made the cinnamon eggs this morning ... it's almost time to heat them up.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

*BC* THANKS!    how are ya doin today?

*NT* Hey man!  I hope you like em'


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm doing great, deciding what to train right now... this week was meant to be my rest week so pretty much anything goes.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

> anything goes


that's the way I like it

lol, i'm having one of those days.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

well ... the eggs are neither good nor bad ... I can't really taste the cinnamon.  How do you make your eggs?  I scrambled mine, then sprinkled them with cinn.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> that's the way I like it
> 
> lol, i'm having one of those days.



Uh oh.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

I hit them with the cinnamon as soon as they start to solidify, and then I flip them in 1/2. I use like 2 dashes. Gives em' a nice color too.  Tastes like french toast


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Uh oh.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>



Not buying that for a second!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

probably shouldn't


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

*my first lifting injury*

Well it FINALLY happened.  Everybody keeps telling me, don't work out with weights or you'll hurt yourself....   

I crushed my left nipple  .  Nothing big.  I was flat benching and bounced off of it I guess.  It seems to be 'tender/swollen' alittle under the surface.  It's been around a week .  That ever happen to anybody?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well it FINALLY happened.  Everybody keeps telling me, don't work out with weights or you'll hurt yourself....
> 
> I crushed my left nipple  . Nothing big. I was flat benching and bounced off of it I guess. It seems to be 'tender/swollen' alittle under the surface. It's been around a week .  That ever happen to anybody?


 You know you just set yourself up for more of camaro's estrogen/manboob comments, right? I'm just going to sit here and wait for them! hahahaha!

 Seriously though, damn.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

if I ate lotsa donuts and had some more 'give' there.... maybe this wouldn't have happened?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well it FINALLY happened.  Everybody keeps telling me, don't work out with weights or you'll hurt yourself....
> 
> I crushed my left nipple  .  Nothing big.  I was flat benching and bounced off of it I guess.  It seems to be 'tender/swollen' alittle under the surface.  It's been around a week .  That ever happen to anybody?



I use slow controlled lifts.  I've seen guys bounce the bar off their chests ... seems like it's just a matter of time till ......  oopps, you've hit that time


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know you just set yourself up for more of camaro's estrogen/manboob comments, right? I'm just going to sit here and wait for them! hahahaha!



until camaro puts up a pic, his trash talk is


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn Luke, sorry to say this, but I have done the same thing. I slammed a DB one time up against my left nipple and it was sore as hell for weeks and weeks. Just give it take and make sure you do all of your presses in a slow, controlled fashion. Because you don't want to reinjure yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Maybe if you rub it alot...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I use slow controlled lifts. I've seen guys bounce the bar off their chests ... seems like it's just a matter of time till ...... oopps, you've hit that time


yea, no joke  What was I thinking.  I'm gonna treat my nipples like my nuts from now on. 



			
				MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn Luke, sorry to say this, but I have done the same thing. I slammed a DB one time up against my left nipple and it was sore as hell for weeks and weeks. Just give it take and make sure you do all of your presses in a slow, controlled fashion. Because you don't want to reinjure yourself. Good luck.


thanks man, not like it hurts or n/e thing. Just feels alittle strange. The swelling is going down *i think* maybe I got lucky




			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Maybe if you rub it alot...


tried it, people keep starring at me


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

Had a GREAT work out  felt strong.  two PB's too!    posted it in my comp thread.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

G'mornin'

Today's a weird day.  More like an early weekend.  I've got a job interview @ 2. I'll hit the rec out there at that time.  Chest and tris today   They fixed the other side of the cable nat. machine (rope broke) so that should be good 

I've got no interest in working for this company right now, but I don't wanna burn any bridges.  So i'll go and behave .  

Still working on transferring schools to University of Illinois @ chicago and getting my student loans in order.

m1. 4 egg whites, 2 eggs, 3 slices of wheat toast, 5g efa
m2. 5oz of sirloin, 1/4tsp of PB, 1.5 cups of broccoli 
m3. 5oz of sirloin, 1/4tsp of PB, 1.5 cups of broccoli
m4. a pear, 2 shakes, 6oz of spaghetti
m5. 8oz of spaghetti, 1tsp of tom. sauce, a shake
m6. 5g efa 2 cups of broccoli, chicken breast.


^tryin' to keep the chicken down.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Good morning Luke, good luck with the interview (even if you don't want the job! lol).
Got any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

"weekend"   


WORK.     It's close to the gym any way.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

chest and tris

Decline skull crushers
75 x 8 x 3
85 x 8 x 2

Flat bench press
155 x 12 x 1
185 x 8 x 2
205 x 6 x 1 <-----PB    no laughing
205 x 4 x 1
185 x 6 x 1
135 x 12 x 1

Incline DB press(15 degrees)
55's x 6 x 5

Decline bench press
185 x 10 x 4

Single arm tricep pulldown
50 x 10 x 4
40 x 10 x 1
30 x 12 x 2

Double arm (rope)
100 x 10 x 3
130 x 6 x 2

over head tricep ext.
25 x 6 x 5
20 x 6 x 1

Felt great!  I've changed my Flat bench techique.  No more bouncing, since I crushed a nipple.  I was going down to 90 degrees and keeping it as smooth as I could.  Felt great  .   I'd like to actually try 225 next time.  I think I could do that four times  


*I got offered that job....  The place even has a gym.  HUGE new building.  I'd have more responsibilities than I do now, and get about 50% more money (what's 50% of nothing anyway.  )

I just DONT want to work in the automotive industry.  'not gana du it'


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> No more bouncing, since I crushed a nipple.



OUCH!!!   

Congrats on the job interview, always good just to be able to chalk it up to interview experience.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OUCH!!!
> 
> Congrats on the job interview, always good just to be able to chalk it up to interview experience.


   'ouch'


yea, I wanted the expirience.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Flat bench press
> 
> 205 x 6 x 1 <-----PB    no laughing


 Hey! Congrats on the PB!  



> *I got offered that job.... The place even has a gym. HUGE new building. I'd have more responsibilities than I do now, and get about 50% more money (what's 50% of nothing anyway.  )
> 
> I just DONT want to work in the automotive industry.  *'not gana du it'*


 You sure about that? You didnt' tell me the place has a gym! damn, now that's a tough call.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

Workout looks solid bud. You do decline skullcrushers before bench? That's got to be hell for your triceps!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workout looks solid bud. You do decline skullcrushers before bench? That's got to be hell for your triceps!


Sup Monstar!  Nah man, i like it that way.  I swear I have an easier time benching with my tris warmed up.  And towards the end of my skull crushers I start getting a good chest pump.   <----which I think is a Great way to start out 

If you give me a suggestion I'll try it next time  .

Thanks for stoppin' by dude.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

Today is a back and bi day for me.  I'm considering throwing in some DL's as I RARELY do em'.  Sounds like you'd be the guy to ask for advice Monstar?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

Posted two new pics.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Luke, I just think that doing bench after skullcrushers would severely limit your bench strength. That's all. I prefer to do 3-4 light sets of DB presses for my chest/triceps before I get into benching. My elbows like you said have to be funny warmed up, or they hurt like a b*tch! 

I would start off light on deadlifts bud. Focus on your form. Try conventional first and use a mixed grip (left hand down, right hand up, or vice versa). Just try and focus on your technique and not really how heavy at first. Good luck with them bud! 

BTW, pics in your gallery look solid man, keep it up. How old are you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Monstar! I"m 21 and have been lifting for about a year and a half (with any seriousness). I *just* started playing with my diet 2 months ago.

I put up a pic of my legs.... for reference.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

BACK and Bi's

concentrated curls
25 x 15 x 1
35 x 10 x 2

EZ curls wide
[80 x 8 --> 60 x 10] x 4
[70 x 6 --> 50 x 6] x 1    <-----dead already

EZ curls narrow
[70 x 6 --> 50 x 6] x 3

Preacher curl Wide with an EZ bar
50 x 10 x 4

Preacher narrow <----actually my first time doing preachers.  I liked em'
50 x 10 x 4

Seated cable row ---> alternating DB curls
[200 x 12 ---> 30 x 8] x 4

kneeling row (rope) ---> hammer curls
[180 x 12 ---> 30 x 8] x 4

laying rows narrow ---> Standing cable row 
[90 x 5 ---> 180 x 10] x 4

laying rows wide ---> smith machine bent rows
[90 x 5 ----> 65 x 10] x 4

SLDL (just for fun...)
185 x 6
185 x 10
235 x 6
*285 x 3 x 2   *

FELT GREAT!  nice day out.  forgot what else I was going to say.   I have 3 new pics in my gallery if ya missed them


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

OFF DAY 

did some crunches and V-ups at home.

Went to a birthday party and had about 3oz of cake and a scoop of ice cream.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

You crushed your nipple? ouch!  Is it ok now 

Good morning Lukey


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

G'mornin' hot stuff.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Velvet,*

 I'm hopin' it'll be less 'inflamed' in 10 days.  

*GG,*

sup yourself, squat girl !


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Good morning Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 8, 2004)

CARAP! It's gonna be a long hard day. I gotta fix a power steering leak while i'm here at work. I might not make it to the gym until LATE. I can't wait until I don't have to depend on OLD cars 


m1. 6 eggs, 2 slices of multi grain toast
m2. 10oz of pork chop (lean, actually) 2 cups of rice 1/2 cup of broccolli
m3. 2 shakes, a banana, 17 wheat thins and 6g of EFA
m4. 10oz of pork chop, 2 cups of rice 1/2 cup of broccolli
m5. 1 shake a banana..... not sure yet.
m6.
m7.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 8, 2004)

OK!  car broke down, i'm working out at home   lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

IF everything works out okay today, and I can pick up my car from the shop ($590) I'm gonna blast my legs hardcore 


m1. 2 cups of kasha, 6 egg whites
m2. 
m3.
m4.
m5.
m6.
m7.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Leg day - hahaha, now that i changed my split, we don't share leg day anymore 

 Have a great workout!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think we share a cardio day


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think we share a cardio day


 heh heh... i'm gonna leave this one alone.  

 Yes. a cardio day. Wednesday or Sunday.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 9, 2004)

Morning Luke!!    How was your weeken?? Break many hearts?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

BOTH!  lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke!!  How was your weeken?? Break many hearts?


Nope   Not planning on it either 




HI VELVET!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

well, a guy came to look at my car today (to buy).  He decided against it   I was all psyched about payin' off my credit card


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

hi Luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Jeanie   How are ya doing today?  What's the weather like for ya?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Which journal are you going to use?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

Squat cage
185 x 12 x 1
225 x 8 x 3
*275 x 8 x 1*
275 x 6 x 1

SLDL (alternating grip)
225 x 8 x 3

DL (alternating grip)
225 x 8 x 1
275 x 6 x 1
*315 x 3 x 1*
225 x 8 x 1

Leg Press wide
470 x 10 x 3
520 x 8 x 1

Cav raises on smith machine
260 x 6 x 4 (holding for 2 seconds)

Leg curls
125 x 12 x 3
150 x 8 x 1

Leg Ext.
150 x 10 x 2
162.5 x 8 x 2

Weighted Nat. Crunch
160 x 10 x 3
170 x 10 x 2


Felt great, I went in all pissed off and it was fun as fuq :bounce:


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Which journal are you going to use?


LMAO, The comp is for just work outs, this one is for diet and other stuff as well.  Maybe some personal issues.   i've got alotta crap that's gonna be going down soon.  I'm about to move and start at a new school in a new program.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

wow, all it really took was one day to get things back on track.  I got the porsche semi-tuned... Pretty soon I"ll be able to take it to the local dyno for some fine tuning.  I'm shootin' for 320rwhp @ 14-15psi

It's up for sale right now.

I'm doing chest and tri's today.  I"m gonna go heavier than usual, but with shallower reps on the flat bench.  I normally touch my chest.  I"m gonna go do to 90 degrees today.

O yea, I saw dawn of the dead yesterday (the remake)... Damn powerful movie


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> wow, all it really took was one day to get things back on track.  I got the porsche semi-tuned... Pretty soon I"ll be able to take it to the local dyno for some fine tuning.  I'm shootin' for 320rwhp @ 14-15psi
> 
> It's up for sale right now.
> 
> ...




Hey you! good morning!  YAY! about the porshe... have a great workout today... and a great rest of the day!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

:bounce:  you TOO baby


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Morning Hottie!! And boy do I mean that, your new pics are   !!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

> I'm doing chest and tri's today. I"m gonna go heavier than usual, but with shallower reps on the flat bench. I normally touch my chest. I"m gonna go do to 90 degrees today.



Why?  If you want to workout on lockouts why not do floor presses or rack lockouts?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

_"you lika'da whiteness?"_ -greek accent

:bounce:

Maybe some miami sun will do some good


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why? If you want to workout on lockouts why not do floor presses or rack lockouts?


Don't have them avaliable to me.  I just want to get used to the feeling of more weight.  I only recently started BB flat benching


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

don;t have what avaliable to you?  floor presses and done lying down flat on the floor.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

Lock outs are done in a cage right?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

lock outs are

but FLOOR presses are done on the floor.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don;t have what avaliable to you? floor presses and done lying down flat on the floor.


Yea, i'd love to try that, but first I'd need to find a w/o partner


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

do it with dumbells then.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do it with dumbells then.


 the idea is for me to get used to the feeling of a bb with more weight on it.

Plus I"m just a little guy... I think I'd need a partner even more if I wanted to try luggin' around 2 110lb db than a bb with 225


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do it with dumbells then.


I do that occassionally at home though when i'm in a jam... using my power blocks.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> the idea is for me to get used to the feeling of a bb with more weight on it.




okay, then do partial reps


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, then do partial reps


ok 

I appreciate the advice though


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning Lukey.  Nice new pics..yer smokin baby!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

O ya?  well your pants are on fire


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning Babe     I want more pics   !!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babe  I want more pics  !!


 
   I don't have much left to take pics of


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

m1. 8 egg whites 3 slices of wheat toast
m2. 2 shakes and a banana
m3. chicken cesear w/o dressing.  3oz of grated parmessian cheese.... O man... my fave.  :bounce:
m4. 2 cups of green beans, 5 oz lean sirloin, 2tsp of nat. PB 1 slice of wheat toast.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

Had a great w/o   I put a pic of my back up


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Mornin Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Velvet   I think I'm gonna drop this journal   what do you think?  

Two's too many


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet   I think I'm gonna drop this journal   what do you think?
> 
> Two's too many



Sounds like a plan


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan


 I agree.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

it's settled. :bounce:


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

I was gonna say good morning but maybe I should say goodbye?!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

g'mornin'g


----------

